# Guidance to buy New DSLR



## vivs (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all,
I am planning to buy a DSLR. Confused between D3100, D5100, 550D, 600D. Need your guidance for the purchase.

My requirements are mainly to improve my photography skills, get manual control options etc (normal video capabilities are fine with me).
I am into portraits, candids, party photos and a bit of landscapes/archaeological stuff while travelling.

Questions:
~I don't have experience with Nikon DSLR's. How are the ergonomics and controls? I have heard that the control button placements in Canon DSLR's are better
and easier to use for newbies. Also wanted to know about the onscreen controls of Nikon, heard canon is better here also with their direct onscreen controls where you can change all the settings. All these might not be a big deal for veterans, but request your opinions.

~D3100 Vs D5100
-I read about the differences - Flip screen, Better sensor, Better video capability, HDR - but is it worth to spend more for D5100 for these features? Won't I be able to get good pictures with D3100 and a good lens (planning to buy a 50 MM prime immediately for bokeh and a Zoom lens later). 
-Also I saw reviews that you might outgrow your D3100 soon its better to get a D5100..Could you elaborate on this?

~Should I get the Kitlens along with whatever camera I buy? Or would I be able to manage with a 50 MM prime alone for now?

~Heard that 550D production has been stopped and once the stock gets cleared, it will be no longer in market! I was thinking of 550D as an option because of the alleged user friendly controls of Canon and the cheaper and more variety of lenses available in market

~I know one wholesaler in my hometown and the prices he is offering me are as below (All with Kit lens):
D3100 - 26K
D5100 - 30.5K
550D - 29.5K (says production stopped and he is not receiving any new stock)
600D - 33.8K

~Prices of Lens
50MM (Nikon) - 11.5K
50MM (Canon) - 7K

Can you suggest the best value combination to go for in this?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 21, 2012)

Please post in the correct sub-forum
MODS PLEASE MOVE THE THREAD


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2012)

U asked a lot of questions  Answer is going to be looong



> My requirements are mainly to improve my photography skills, get manual control options etc (normal video capabilities are fine with me).
> I am into portraits, candids, party photos and a bit of landscapes/archaeological stuff while travelling.


Soo you can safely skip canon 600D which have improved upon tilting screen and video capability mainly.
for portraits and candids 50mm is good but for party pics,landscapes,archeological shots u need wide angle...soo the cheapest wide angle is 18-55 kit lens 


> ~I don't have experience with Nikon DSLR's. How are the ergonomics and controls? I have heard that the control button placements in Canon DSLR's are better
> and easier to use for newbies. Also wanted to know about the onscreen controls of Nikon, heard canon is better here also with their direct onscreen controls where you can change all the settings.


Nikon DSLR's are famous for good body and grip...canon makes plastic finish bodies..button layout depends on person to person..u will get used to both types...onscreen menu system of canon is much better then nikon


> ~D3100 Vs D5100
> -I read about the differences - Flip screen, Better sensor, Better video capability, HDR - but is it worth to spend more for D5100 for these features? Won't I be able to get good pictures with D3100 and a good lens (planning to buy a 50 MM prime immediately for bokeh and a Zoom lens later).
> -Also I saw reviews that you might outgrow your D3100 soon its better to get a D5100..Could you elaborate on this?


Yes those differences are worth the money...also D5100 have better grip and some nice features like selective coloring....right now D5100 is even better deal than 550D for future purpose coz of increase in canon lens prices in case u want to buy Pro lenses.
if u outgrow D3100 then u outgrow D5100 too...both are amature level and nearly same level DSLRs....when people outgrow these they buy D7000 or D800 like that ..or some people like me try to get D300s 



> ~Should I get the Kitlens along with whatever camera I buy? Or would I be able to manage with a 50 MM prime alone for now?


Kit lens is very useful....advance users may handle 50mm alone but even after 2 years of DSLR I can use 50mm alone...there are many reasons ...main reason is its good for candid and half body shot but its not wide enough to take a group pic...its even difficult to fit 3 people in a shot...get the kit lens...I once took 18 people sitting side by side togather 



> ~Heard that 550D production has been stopped and once the stock gets cleared, it will be no longer in market! I was thinking of 550D as an option because of the alleged user friendly controls of Canon and the cheaper and more variety of lenses available in market



yes 550D is very good option...I used to recommend it to everyone...as u want to take portrait and candids from day I will recommend you 550D..dont worry even if production stoppes..

For now get the 550D+kit +50mm combo ...its good enough for all ur present needs....

later you can buy more equipments -
tripod for landscapes
flash for portraits
a better bag


----------



## vivs (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Sujoy,
Thanks for the reply...

The canon 550D is available with the Kit 18-135 for 44K.. Should I be getting that or wait for the 18-55 kit?
With the 18-55 Kit, I will be able to get the prime also..The 44K for 18-135 alone is a bit above my budget...

Incase the 550D 18-55 kit won't be in stock, my next best option would be D5100, right?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## vaibhav99 (Oct 22, 2012)

sorry vivs .. tagging along .. but having same queries and needs .. hope u dont mind  
(moderators will be happy i did not create new thread for same questions  
i am confused between 550D and 600D with 18-135Kit
 planning for diwali purchase but can extend if any more discounts are coming. 
i am looking at lens 18-135mm because will cover all my needs as of now .. will buy few pro lens afterwords  may be 2 yrs later. 
650D is out of budget for me .. (even if i consider it buying my first dslr on emi, anyway i am going with that option in any case) 
given quotes by canon pune 
600D - 18-135 Kit - carry case + 4gb Card = 55300/- 
550D - 18-135kit - carry case + 4gb card =  51000/-
650D - 18-135kit - cary case + 4gb card = 77600/-
or shall i look for nikon 5100 .. (confused )
any money saving suggestions are more than welcome 
Thanks in advance 
Vaibhav


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

Can I assume you have a budget of 60k??? (At least 55.3k)

550D with 18-55 IS 29k
Tamron 70-300 VC - 27k

Do you think you are OK with this combo for 56k?


----------



## vivs (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Nac,
Can you please tell where I can get the 550D for 29K?
And how good is the 18-135?



nac said:


> Can I assume you have a budget of 60k??? (At least 55.3k)
> 
> 550D with 18-55 IS 29k
> Tamron 70-300 VC - 27k
> ...


----------



## vivs (Oct 22, 2012)

vaibhav99 said:


> sorry vivs .. tagging along .. but having same queries and needs .. hope u dont mind
> (moderators will be happy i did not create new thread for same questions
> Vaibhav



Np dude...


----------



## vaibhav99 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks nac but was looking for single lens initially .. (may be i am wrong) .. 
budget was 50K but can stretch till 60 K since i will be going for emi option. 
was looking for canon lens so i can grab some kind of package deal
also let me know is it good to buy from canon shop or good camera dealer like j j mehta .. 
i can purchase in mumbai or pune . 
Thanks 
Vaibhav


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2012)

@vivs yes u can get D5100+18-55 .....its a better dslr ..u  can even buy a 50mm 1.8 lens in 44k

@vaibhav i m telling again that 550d is still a great cam ..if u get it grab it or else 600D is ur option.

its ok if u want 18-135...nikon have 18-105.....one of my friend takes superb shots with 18-135..his only lens


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @vivs yes u can get D5100+18-55 .....its a better dslr ..u  can even buy a 50mm 1.8 lens in 44k
> 
> @vaibhav i m telling again that 550d is still a great cam ..if u get it grab it or else 600D is ur option.
> 
> its ok if u want 18-135...nikon have 18-105.....one of my friend takes superb shots with 18-135..his only lens



550d is good but not very. video quality is not good. i dont know how some people tried making some movies off it :/


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2012)

^^ 550D is famous for video all over the world...actually it have manual settings in video like changing aperture and such...but i donno much coz i am not that interested in video


----------



## vivs (Oct 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @vivs yes u can get D5100+18-55 .....its a better dslr ..u  can even buy a 50mm 1.8 lens in 44k



Hi all, 
Got a D5100 with kit lens  Will go for additional lenses in a couple of months..

Thanks for all your inputs..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats  enjoy


----------



## nac (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ Congrats... Happy clicking...


----------

